#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Museum

## axs

Zo... niemand ooit van mij verwacht, maar toch... 
eens wat fotootjes van geluid  :Big Grin: 

Dit zijn toestellen uit de oued provinciale studio van de belgische radio2 in Hasselt.

Zij zijn nu verhuisd naar een nieuwe studio.
De oude toestellen hebben zij afgestaan voor een Medisch Pedagogisch instituut. 
Hierbij wat foto's.















CD Player EMT 981
CD Player Studer A725
MD Player Denon DN-980F
Casette player Studer A710
Casette player Studer A721
Platenspeler EMT 930ST
Bandrecorder 8-spoors Otari MX5050
Bandrecorder AEG MAGNETOPHON 15A
Bandrecorder TELEFUNKEN MAGNETOPHON 15A

----------


## Mathijs

Prachtig die Telefunken bandrecorders. Wij hebben er ook nog 1 in de kelder staan, naast onze bejaarde Studer (meer dan 25 jaar oud)

----------


## Michel_G

Heb hier ook nog een bandrecorder staan. Een grundig van ongeveer 33 jaar oud. Een viersporen. werkt nog perfekt. 

Dat waren nog eens goede tijden !!!

----------


## DJ.T

Weet je wat nog het mooie is....
Over een aantal jaar zullen wij net zo terug kijken op spullen waar we nu vrolijk mee bezig zijn en het modernste van het modernste nu is  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

So, bandrecorders... Die zullen ze dan wel een hele tijd hebben gehad daar.
Voor zover ik weet hebben we er thuis ook nog 2, maar 's kijke  :Big Grin:

----------


## MSS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Prachtig die Telefunken bandrecorders. Wij hebben er ook nog 1 in de kelder staan, naast onze bejaarde Studer (meer dan 25 jaar oud)



Wie zet nou zoiets in de kelder vraag ik me dan af???
Klink leuker dan al dat ge-protools[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Wie zet nou zoiets in de kelder vraag ik me dan af???



Omdat deze zoveel gebruikt is dat hij nu redelijk versleten is en het staat leuk naast die antieke mixer (die kelder is de kantine  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])
In de CK hebben wij nog steeds 2 Studer A807 in het rack hangen. Wees maar niet bang  :Wink: 




> citaat:Klink leuker dan al dat ge-protools



Ben ik het helemaal mee eens!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Die EMT's zijn zeker fantastisch! Jammer dat er bijna niet aan spare parts te komen is, maar zoek maar eens een sneller startende draaitafel....

----------


## MSS

Die EMT's en die studers a807 mogen wat mij part heilig verklaard worden. Haal je master erdoor en je weet niet wat je hoort een body, dynamiek, warmte. Ongelooflijk !!!!!

----------


## giserke

mensen, die Otari bandopnemer, dat is om spontaan met één hand te beginnen surfen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## giserke

heeft iemand een ide op welke frequentie die bandopnemer opneemt? (ik heb altijd geweten 38.000 Hz)

----------


## gilly

mag ik vragen wat het verschil is tussen deze studer en de revox, want daar lijkt hij verdomd veel op.

jah misschien is het net als philips,erres,aristona,etc. maar toch wil ik het zeker weten..

gegroet gilly.

----------


## Mathijs

Klopt. Studer en Revox is in princype allemaal 1 pot nat.

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> heeft iemand een ide op welke frequentie die bandopnemer opneemt? (ik heb altijd geweten 38.000 Hz)



HAHAHAHAHAHA  :Big Grin: 

ehm, hoe dit nu uit te leggen aan de jeugd.

Ooit heel lang geleden. Waren er nog apparaten die met een oneindige frequentie sampelden. Waarbij er dus totaal geen algoritmen nodig waren om het signaal om te zetten naar de audio uit. Sterker nog, de sampelfrequentie was dusdanig hoog dat het signaal analoog aan de input gelijk 1:1 op de tape werdt weggeschreven. Zonder conversies. [:0]

Dat heet analoog dus.....[^] En dan kun je al die opnamefrequenties en resolutie of aantallen bits wiskunde overboord gooien want die problemen bestaan dan niet. [8D] Met die revoxen en studers weet je ineens niet wat je hoort. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Je hoort dan ineens de achilleshiel van digitaal namelijk! [} :Smile: ]

----------


## Mathijs

Misschien bedoelt ie de Bias  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------

